# Correct sizes for hunting whips



## Springy (6 January 2013)

Is there and etiqute or a correct size for gents hunting whips? 

We have 3 here 2 mens and 1 ladies...The ladies is 2ft incl antler and the mens ones are 18inchs incl antler/handle.

One of them mens ones has a thong which is damaged and that is about 5footish.

Is there a 'correct' length for a mens hunting whip.... does it need to go with the size of the man 5'9 or the size of the horse 16hh....

What about the womens whip/thong?

I have looked up sizes on the tinterweb and seen that alot of them are womens 18 inches and mens 2ft but the womens are thinner than the mans and also the thongs are different sizes

1 yard   (36inches / 3foot)
1.25 yard 
1.75 yard (63inches/ 5 foot 3)
2 yards

So any ideas what is correct or what you can recommend please 

Thank you very much.........

Ill try and add a picture of our 3 whips... they all need repairs ie thong or whip end etc  but you will get the idea

Oh and should they be antler or what and the shaft should that be wood or leather or does it not matter.

Our ladies one is cane with an antler 'handle' and 1 of the gents is leather with a gold plated 'handle' and one is all wood......

Very confused now


----------



## Springy (6 January 2013)

Whips







Whips with the broken thong


----------



## Springy (6 January 2013)

The reason I ask (unknown to him) is that I want to have him one handmade (for our wedding anniversary) and I want to give the gentleman making it the right measurements etc

I think he is using antler and twister type wood but I can have whatever is right, he is an expert with wood and curently makes the most beautiful 'staffs' and walking sticks which can take him up to 100 hours per item so he will be putting alot of hours into this piece....

Any advice greatfully recieved....

Those whips were 50 - 80 each and they are all needing repairs so Im not very impressed with them at all....

He also said he can put initials or a soverigen or a coin into it but Im not sure what the done thing is


----------



## Maesfen (6 January 2013)

I might be wrong but the bottom one looks more like a hunt staff one that they'd use for every day use and in the kennels but not normally for hunting properly.
The top one looks like it was originally made as a walking stick but then cut down to make into a hunting whip as you very rarely get 'knobbly' shafts on a lady's whip.  You are right that they are normally slightly narrower and both sexes are plaited leather covered .

We have a Swain Adedney one here, gent size and I've just measured it at 20 inches from top to the bottom of the shaft.

Have a look here for usual sizes. http://www.rideaway.co.uk/hunting-thongs/

If you have access to the Hounds Magazine there used to be adverts in there for whip making or this site you might find a be able to get a feel for what looks right.  Lovely idea for a gift!
http://www.bailyshuntingdirectory.com/  and http://www.huntingmad.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3


----------



## Springy (6 January 2013)

I've searched through lots of sites and this weeks magazine and old ones etc..... Still unsure .... Hence the post.....
Have got someone to make it just need the correct style or measurements ....
So should it be flat rather than nobbly?


----------



## Springy (6 January 2013)

Or can the wood be twisted for effect.......


----------



## Maesfen (6 January 2013)

It can be whatever style you want, smooth or nobbly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 just remember it needs to be comfortable to be held and the hand able to slide up or down as needed.

Twisted wood sounds that it would be nicer than knobbly to me but it's all down to your personal choice and what you think he would like.  Can I ask if it's for proper use or just for decorative effect as that would make a difference to what might be more durable too?


----------



## SillyMare (6 January 2013)

No idea about what is correct I'm afraid but would personally be put off a twisted one because it may be bulkier to handle. Whip + thong + reins is enough of a handful - not sure how people manage with double reins.


----------



## Springy (6 January 2013)

Its for actual use yes he hunts


----------



## Herne (6 January 2013)

Persoanlly, I'd go for a new one rather than use any of those pictured as - to me - they're all a bit "odd" - and not in a "look at that nice antique" way.

Of the three, I'd use the top one.

Initials are ok on the collar, but I wouldn't go for a coin.

For me, the thong should be long. 1 3/4 or 2 yards.


----------



## Springy (6 January 2013)

The 3 above are the ones we own.... I don't like any of them hence why i want one made for him......


----------



## Springy (6 January 2013)

Bump 

Just need to know what the criac is before it can be started.....  

Thanks


----------



## Sherston (6 January 2013)

A gents whip is thicker and longer than ladies whip (but most people would probably not spot the difference in hand), if you want a new one go to David Thorne www.huntingwhips.co.uk or if you are feeling plush Swaine Adeney and Brigg. For a nice old whip go to www.sportingcollection.com, Anna who is very good and will help you out but be careful with the condition of the leather on an old whip as after a wet day it could fall apart.

The length of the lash depends on the height of the horse as it should almost touch the ground so you don't want a short lash on a 17hh horse or a long lash on a 15hh horse.


----------



## Springy (6 January 2013)

Thanks all

I am having one made by someone I know hence the questions, I have seen all the sites of them for sale and who makes them etc but this isnt the way I want to buy one.

I have said 24inches for a males ones with a 1.75 yard thong..... does this sound right as I cant seem to pin down 'exact' measurements.....


----------



## autumn7 (6 January 2013)

Look at this site. If you click on any of the left hand side gents whip titles it will actually give you detailed dimensions of each whip to give you an idea. Good luck, a lovely gift.

http://www.sportingcollection.com/whips/hunting-whips.html


----------



## Springy (6 January 2013)

autumn7 said:



			Look at this site. If you click on any of the left hand side gents whip titles it will actually give you detailed dimensions of each whip to give you an idea. Good luck, a lovely gift.

http://www.sportingcollection.com/whips/hunting-whips.html

Click to expand...

Thanks

Yes it has the correct measurements (luckily the ones I've chosen)


----------



## Eagle_day (8 January 2013)

I agree with Sherston: the length of lash depends on the height of the horse you're riding. My first proper hunting whip was smashed on the road when the (scrounged) horse I had trod on the lash.


----------



## Springy (9 February 2013)

Quick update

OH has no idea (smug face)

If you look back to the start of the thread I put on a pic of the whips we have... the top and the bottom one are currently being done up and having everything straightened out and re glued and set etc on them by a quality stick/whip maker.... (the middle one with the gold plating is a lost cause lol)  I am going to give OH these for Valentines day (pics will follow then)  I have had a peek and they are looking good, I cant believe how rubbish they actually were now I have seen the difference in them and considering what we paid for them 

However the outstanding piece isnt going to be ready until April, I am having a hunting whip made for OH for wedding anniversary again he is oblivious lol  This one I think is buffalo horn and black thorn with a silver neck with engraving.  The fella making it is doing it all by hand from scratch and what he has done so far is amazing he really knows his stuff.  Cant wait to post pictures of that one when its done.... 

I cant believe the hours that go into these Items and the prep sourcing the items and the special glues and varnishes and horn and antler and stick and then the research on the izes and widths etc etc 

Well I'm excited but Ive proberly bored you all to tears now


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (10 February 2013)

Thanks for the update Springy! I to have no idea what goes into making them so its fascinating to hear!


----------



## lauraandjack (10 February 2013)

My whip is a molucca cane one, looks similar to the top one in your pic, I'd say most of this kind are probably ladies or childs whips as they are quite slim to hold, I actually find the knobbles quite comfy as it gives a bit of grip and it sits in your hand quite nicely.

Gents ones seem to have thicker shafts and longer hooks, mine has quite a short hook.

No idea on lengths sorry, my whip is in the lorry at the yard!


----------



## Springy (13 February 2013)

The 2 restored whips













Im very pleased with them  and oh was delighted too


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (13 February 2013)

They look lovely! Thanks for sharing the finished photos!


----------



## Springy (14 February 2013)

The photos dont do them justice they are lovely


----------



## Hunters (15 February 2013)

Beautiful whips


----------



## Springy (3 April 2013)

Hi... I just wanted to share the beautiful local craftsmanship that has gone into making these gifts..... Now they are eventually done.....hubbys is a bespoke black buffalo horn carved horses hoof handle with wedding date in roman numerals engraved into the silver collar and initials on the other side of the collar and a black thorn shank.... Mine is a stunning carved antler with a black thorn hand stripped shank. With a coloured buffalo horn crown and white buffalo horn neck with an engraved (with my initials) silver collar.... I cannot reccommend this work highly enough and the pictures dont do justice .....


----------



## Springy (3 April 2013)




----------



## Springy (3 April 2013)




----------



## Springy (3 April 2013)




----------



## Springy (3 April 2013)




----------



## Springy (3 April 2013)




----------



## Springy (3 April 2013)




----------



## Springy (3 April 2013)

Sorry im on phone hence all the rubbish pics and lots of posts


----------



## Springy (3 April 2013)

Im so pleased with them... well worth paying for bespoke ones


----------



## Springy (15 April 2013)

I take it nobody else liked them  lol....... slopes off stage right.......sad face.......


----------



## Maesfen (15 April 2013)

Don't worry about it, it's all down to personal taste; what suits one won't suit another.

FWIW, the first two whips look fine and usable but the last ones, for me are beautifully crafted but too arty farty for practical use, decorative items only IMHO, sorry if it's not what you wanted to hear but you did ask.


----------



## Springy (15 April 2013)

They are arty farty lol but they are also for use they are weighted properly and tested to ensure they can be used  
Just need to buy 2 decent thongs... bought 2 in ebay new ones but really not happy with the quality of them


----------

